

Wooden Combination Lock - J3L2404
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ8WRDVgKrk&feature=related

======
pkrumins
I watched all of the guy's videos, he's the hacker of woodwork. No doubts
about it.

It's nice to see how other professions besides computer programming have
masterful hackers.

The most intriguing video was this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGO_NR6YiA> where showed his computerized saw
that he had built himself.

~~~
jedc
What's cool is that it looked like he improved it by creating a manually-
operated geared system instead!

<http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig.html>

------
seldo
The science museum in London has a really beautiful stainless-steel model of a
combination lock similar to his wooden one. The first time I played with it
and saw the bar fall into the slots was one of those wonderful "holy cow!"
moments when something you always thought of as deep magic is revealed as
having a simple principle behind it.

------
machrider
Wow, I just did that right 10/left 10 trick on my Master lock here, and it
opened right up! That's messed up.

Being somewhat security conscious, whenever I lock it (at the gym), I always
set the dial to zero so that I'm not giving out the 3rd number of the
combination to any passer-by. This also thwarts the right10/left10 attack,
which is nice. Cool video!

~~~
ars
I tried it with a 25 year old master lock and it didn't work.

